# Costco members returning used snorkels and alcohol after vacations



## Luanne (Sep 6, 2018)

Not sure if this should go in the Hawaii forum, or the TUG Lounge.  I remember (I think) having this discussion about Costco returns and I thought Dave, you had said, that these types of returns were not allowed.  This appears to be a recent article.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...alcohol-after-vacations/ar-BBMXQWT?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 6, 2018)

Interesting.  I was told Hawaii Costco's had stopped allowing obvious abusive returns like that.  Maybe things have changed?  But note the main person speaking in the article is a customer at Costco, not an employee, and certainly not a Refund Clerk.  He didn't comment how many of those people walked back out still carrying the items they were returning.  

I know from what I've seen in my warehouse, each refund is handled as a separate thing, on a case-by-case basis. I've heard the Refund Clerk say, "I'm sorry, but you won't be getting a refund today" at times, and at other times they've refunded something that completely surprised me.  (The nine-year-old rusted-out generator that had clearly been used outdoors comes to mind.  I was told the customer was a HUGE shopper, and they did it to keep him as a satisfied customer.  In the long run, it amortized out.)

Yes, the half bottles of Vodka and such are also returned.  People do it a lot, and some of them have no moral character.  The expensive cuts of meat that went unused, returned after a holiday, are what gripes me the most.  The look of shock on the customer's face as the clerk turns and drops it in the garbage can always seems to get their attention.  "Wait!  If I'd known you were going to just throw it away, I would have kept it!"  "Well, sorry, would YOU want to buy a piece of returned meat that had been sold to someone else, transported and stored in who-knows-what fashion, and then returned on a hot Summer day in 90-degree heat?  I know I wouldn't!"

Costco is a good corporation, that tries to do right by their membership.  As in all things, YMMV.  

Dave


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2018)

I personally know a woman who returned a 5-year old outdoor table and chairs set to Costco because one of the six chairs rusted.  They gave her her money back.  She was proud of it.  I was appalled.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 6, 2018)

LisaRex said:


> I personally know a woman who returned a 5-year old outdoor table and chairs set to Costco because one of the six chairs rusted.  They gave her her money back.  She was proud of it.  I was appalled.



Or when they find a new set they like better.  People used to do that with computers and TVs all the time.  The newer, fancier, cheaper version came out, and suddenly there was a line of people waiting to return the old one that was perfectly good yesterday. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 6, 2018)

I have seen a Costco member return a set of mattress that was dirty, and over seven (7) years old.  Members service took those dirty, soil, old mattress. No question asked.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 6, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Not sure if this should go in the Hawaii forum, or the TUG Lounge.  I remember (I think) having this discussion about Costco returns and I thought Dave, you had said, that these types of returns were not allowed.  This appears to be a recent article.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...alcohol-after-vacations/ar-BBMXQWT?li=BBnbfcL


Returning "used" alcohol? Now that is really gross.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 6, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> I have seen a Costco member return a set of mattress that was dirty, and over seven (7) years old.  Members service took those dirty, soil, old mattress. No question asked.




Or the dirty, sweat-stained clothing, with food stains down the front, and claiming, "It didn't fit right."  Yeah, sure.   I could not do the job the Refund Clerks at Costco do.  My mouth would get me in SO much trouble!  LOL!

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 6, 2018)

Costco has flagged customers who abuse the return policy.  That being said, they are very liberal on the return policy and let you return stuff that I think is clearly abuse of the policy.  As a few posts above noted 5 year old lawn furniture and BBQs, 7 year old bedding, half a bottle of alcohol.  All those examples seems abuse of the policy to me.  However it is Costco's call not mine. 

As far as snorkel equipment goes, you can't actually make sure the mask even fits until you take it out of the packaging.  Since you don't do that in the store, I can understand snorkel equipment returns.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 6, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> As far as snorkel equipment goes, you can't actually make sure the mask even fits until you take it out of the packaging.  Since you don't do that in the store, I can understand snorkel equipment returns.


But not after it's been used for a week or more.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 6, 2018)

Luanne said:


> But not after it's been used for a week or more.



I was just trying to explain a valid reason for returning one.  As I said I DO think people abuse the policy.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 6, 2018)

Luanne said:


> But not after it's been used for a week or more.



I've never bought snorkel equipment at the maui costco. But if I did and it didn't fit, I wouldn't drive all the way back to Kahului during my Maui vacation to return it, I'd wait until I was going back for my return flight and near there anyway. YMMV, and I usually bring my own snorkel - that I bought at a Canadian costco


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I've never bought snorkel equipment at the maui costco. But if I did and it didn't fit, I wouldn't drive all the way back to Kahului during my Maui vacation to return it, I'd wait until I was going back for my return flight and near there anyway. YMMV, and I usually bring my own snorkel - that I bought at a Canadian costco


There is a difference between waiting a week to return something you never used, and using something daily for a week and returning it.

I do realize there are valid reasons for returning snorkel equipment, but the article seemed to imply the returns were for those items that had definitely been used before being returned.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 7, 2018)

Luanne said:


> There is a difference between waiting a week to return something you never used, and using something daily for a week and returning it.
> 
> I do realize there are valid reasons for returning snorkel equipment, but the article seemed to imply the returns were for those items that had definitely been used before being returned.


But who knows if the customer actually used it daily for a week or if it sat in their hotel or condo for that week?


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 7, 2018)

Luanne said:


> There is a difference between waiting a week to return something you never used, and using something daily for a week and returning it.
> 
> I do realize there are valid reasons for returning snorkel equipment, but the article seemed to imply the returns were for those items that had definitely been used before being returned.



Just because someone wrote something on the internet doesn't make it true. How would you be able to tell if a snorkel had been used for a week or just tried once? 

I'm not saying this doesn't happen, because some people have no shame, but it could also be legit returns and a reporter who needed a story and wanted something that would get clicks.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2018)

What I got from the article was a wink and a nudge about how to enjoy using stuff during your Hawaii vacation, then dumping it before heading home. It was a rallying cry that says Costco is stupid for doing this, but hey, since they’ll take it back, why not? You have a conscience about what you’d do, and it’s up to you.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Just because someone wrote something on the internet doesn't make it true. How would you be able to tell if a snorkel had been used for a week or just tried once?
> 
> I'm not saying this doesn't happen, because some people have no shame, but it could also be legit returns and a reporter who needed a story and wanted something that would get clicks.


Whatever.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> But who knows if the customer actually used it daily for a week or if it sat in their hotel or condo for that week?


And who knows if the half empty bottle of booze just "happened" to spill or it took them that long to realize it was bad, they didn't like it......................


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2018)

Luanne said:


> And who knows if the half empty bottle of booze just "happened" to spill or it took them that long to realize it was bad, they didn't like it......................



Or they drank it all and just put water in there. Who’s going to taste it? Not me.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 7, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Or they drank it all and just put water in there. Who’s going to taste it? Not me.
> 
> Dave



Yeah, a half bottle of liquor is definitely not defensible. I guess I just try to assume the best about people. 

That's actually probably a quality you need to be a return clerk at Costco. I wonder if the Maui location is hiring...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 7, 2018)

You cannot return alcohol - even unopened.  Robin bought beer I didn’t want - they would not allow the return.

Edit: apparently some Costcos allow alcohol to be returned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> You cannot return alcohol - even unopened.  Robin bought beer I didn’t want - they would not allow the return.
> 
> So... as mentioned - just because it on internet does not make it true.
> 
> ...




I returned an unopened case of Corona beer to my warehouse a few weeks ago. I bought it to take to a party that was later cancelled. I got no challenge when I returned it. So maybe each warehouse sets their own rules?

Dave


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 7, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I returned an unopened case of Corona beer to my warehouse a few weeks ago. I bought it to take to a party that was later cancelled. I got no challenge when I returned it. So maybe each warehouse sets their own rules?
> 
> Dave



Possibly - this was unopened as well.
Returning open alcohol? Hard to believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Sep 7, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Possibly - this was unopened as well.
> Returning open alcohol? Hard to believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe someone might try to return open alcohol, not necessarily that the return would be accepted.

I worked long enough in retail management to have seen my fair share of returns.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 7, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Possibly - this was unopened as well.
> Returning open alcohol? Hard to believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I could see alcohol rules varying by state as well, depending on local law.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2018)

What I gain from the article and my fellow Tuggers posting. Is that you can return anything to Costco without a problem.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> What I gain from the article and my fellow Tuggers posting. Is that you can return anything to Costco without a problem.



Pretty much, although there are limits on certain items. When they contract with a vendor to sell an item in the warehouse, they automatically factor in something like 10% for returns on that item.  A big part of the business model is monitoring sales volumes and weighing it against return volumes.  If they get a lot of returns on something, they stop selling it. If they get good sales with low returns, there's a good chance they'll keep selling that item.  The idea behind the generous return policy is to keep the membership satisfied, and because they know you're pretty likely to turn around and spend that refund in the warehouse.  If they were losing money on refunds, they be doing it differently. 

Costco is a smart company - they know their products, they know their market, and they know their members.  The members who get in trouble are the chronic abusers.  Do it enough times, and they'll invite you to shop elsewhere.

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 7, 2018)

I agree with Dave that their model makes sense. I own Costco shares, so I think it makes sense too!

Because they only take business from members, they can track how much and what people are returning. That way anyone truly unprofitable as a customer can be declined, while everyone else gets the best return policy around, improving the likelihood of people shopping at costco.

I frequently buy new stuff that I'm not sure about at costco over other places because of the return policy. The zero risk aspect wins them more of my business than they would otherwise get. I find I'm usually satisfied with their products, so it probably works out well for them.


----------



## klpca (Sep 7, 2018)

Or you can try returning old things to Gap. https://people.com/style/gap-17-year-old-shirt-refunded/


I love the accompanying photo.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 7, 2018)

klpca said:


> Or you can try returning old things to Gap. https://people.com/style/gap-17-year-old-shirt-refunded/
> 
> 
> I love the accompanying photo.



But it still had the tags on it, so technically, it’s not used, right? 

Dave


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm a huge buyer from Costco and I've returned many things that others wouldn't accept back.  The longest return for us was a leather sofa. After about 3 years the leather started to fade and crack. We don't allow pets on our furniture and always took good care of it but it was apparently a bad batch of leather and Costco recognized that and had no problem returning.  This is why I remain a loyal customer and stockholder because they know how to stand by their products and their customers.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 8, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> I could see alcohol rules varying by state as well, depending on local law.



I bought Contreau at Trader Joes, then decided I should have bought orange liqueur instead. Manager said he wasn't allowed to take it back (just the next day) but just this once he'd exchange it for something else. They didn't have what I needed for the recipe so I just bought wine instead.


----------



## bbodb1 (Sep 8, 2018)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm a huge buyer from Costco and I've returned many things that others wouldn't accept back.  The longest return for us was a leather sofa. After about 3 years the leather started to fade and crack. We don't allow pets on our furniture and always took good care of it but it was apparently a bad batch of leather and Costco recognized that and had no problem returning.  This is why I remain a loyal customer and stockholder because they know how to stand by their products and their customers.




That is a good company at work when it uses reason and logic instead of blanket policies.  This thread reminds me of returns made to L.L. Bean - another company with a similar returns policy it would seem.  People would examine yard sales for L.L. Bean items, then return them to L.L. Bean for a full purchase refund.  That policy started to be so abused the company amended the policy to a one year period. 

Just be happy you have a nearby Costco - us heavens in the wastelands must do without.....and worst of all NO POLISH SAUASAGE!

(smile, Dave!)


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 8, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> That is a good company at work when it uses reason and logic instead of blanket policies.  This thread reminds me of returns made to L.L. Bean - another company with a similar returns policy it would seem.  People would examine yard sales for L.L. Bean items, then return them to L.L. Bean for a full purchase refund.  That policy started to be so abused the company amended the policy to a one year period.
> 
> Just be happy you have a nearby Costco - us heavens in the wastelands must do without.....and worst of all NO POLISH SAUASAGE!
> 
> (smile, Dave!)



Mu husband returns stuff opened and unopened all the time to Sam's in NY; most of the times without a receipt.  We may have returned stuff once or twice while in Honolulu.  We are members who spend about $5K/year so they know we are frequent and good customers.  He never gets a problem but has never tried to return alcohol.   However, I believe that in NY you can't return alcohol whether it is opened or closed.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

We have an outlet store near us that buys Costco returns (and displays etc...) in bulk.

They resell the items that are serviceable.....and some that are clearly not! (lol)

Yes, I bought several sets of snorkel gear and goggles for the pool and for trips....we never know if they will make it home or not.
You would not believe the stuff that people return....clearly  ''try it and return it" items.
I've gotten some amazing deals.....and a few surprises. 

A lesson on returns:  the amazingly nice wool rug (big one) that was brand new. We found out why it was returned....it shed for over a year before it settled down.  Great rug now.....lots of vacuum bags expended on that one.

Hmmm..   my favorite Costco story (confirmed by the local Costco rep....):  Literally hundreds of Keurig coffee makers returned.  I asked  "why so many returns?  is that a bad coffee maker to buy?"   Reply:  "Nope, great coffee maker.  They buy it with the 100 free K-cups.....use the 100 cups of coffee and return the machine that doesn't work.  Sometimes, they don't even bother to unwrap the machine....just remove the k-cups and return it"

Yes, I'm using one of those 'returned' outlet coffee makers right now to make my coffee.  We have a few...they were all unused.  That's probably why they don't come with any significant amount of 'free' k-cups anymore.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2018)

Several updates:

I just had a long talk with my Costco career staffer spouse, who has been a Senior Refund Cashier for a long time.  I wanted to share these tidbits related to posts in this thread:

Regarding returning snorkel gear and such at the end of your Hawaii vacation:  Items used in saltwater quickly show signs of use.  So it's one thing to have it look unused, and another to have it look like it'd been in the ocean for hours.  And it's not just in Hawaii.  Costco has a computerized shopping history on every account.  It is available to be reviewed in every warehouse, company-wide.  They can tell what you bought, when and where you bought it, and what you paid. That is how they can take back an item for refund without a receipt.  They can even print a new receipt for you, if needed.  But take note: They can also see your returns - ALL of them.

What they've started doing is tracking (among others) Department 26 and 27 items, which is Sporting Goods and Garden.  During the refund process, they will check to see if you've returned similar items like that before.  If you have, they'll check the documented notes of why you were returning that item before.  If you've returned snorkel gear (for example) previously, saying, "It just didn't work as well as I wanted it to," and now this year you're returning the same kind of snorkel gear again, saying, "It didn't work as well as I wanted it to," you'll set off some red flags.  

They'll explore your account further, and if the return seems abusive or habitual, you're likely to get a visit from a Manager, who will point out your history of buying and returning that item like that.  And then they will suggest something to the effect of, "This is the (X) time you've returned this item in this manner.  Obviously, our sporting goods items do not meet your standards, and we strongly recommend you buy your snorkel gear from another company."  You may still get your refund that day, but if you try it again, you may end up having your membership cancelled.  They aren't trying to police the activities of their members, but they are trying to protect Costco from abuse by some unscrupulous members, and to continue to allow the generous policy for non-abusers.

As to returning liquor, it may be a state law thing.  In Washington state, where I live, you CAN return alcohol.  It may be that in California, or at least in the Bay Area, that you can't.

The "return timeframe" varies by item.  It used to be there was no limit on returning computers and electronics.  They changed it to 90-days, to stop abusers.  They have now started the same 90-day return policy with major appliances.  If you have a problem after that 90-day period, you'll need to take it up with the manufacturer.

How's this for a tale of abusive returns:  A friend of ours who worked in the Kauai Costco told us about a couple who returned a huge set of expensive patio furniture after only a week or so.  When the whole story came out, it turned out they had rented a vacation condo for their Hawaii vacation, but they hated the patio furniture that came in the unit.  They bought this Costco set to use during their vacation, and then returned it as they were heading to the airport.  She told us the Warehouse Manager got involved in that one, and the couple eventually got their refund.  All I can say is some people have cojones made of solid brass. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> We have an outlet store near us that buys Costco returns (and displays etc...) in bulk.
> 
> They resell the items that are serviceable.....and some that are clearly not! (lol)



Those kind of stores are where Costco sells the items they've returned or discontinued that can't be returned to the manufacturer for credit.  (Part of that 10% anticipated returns I mentioned previously.)  Notice that in the case of big ticket items there, like washing machines, the serial numbers will have been etched out or removed, so there is no way to get a false claim of being the original purchaser.  The item may still be quite serviceable, but it ends up as a dead-end for Costco.  They write it off, and send it off to a salvage store.

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 8, 2018)

taterhed said:


> We have an outlet store near us that buys Costco returns (and displays etc...) in bulk.
> 
> They resell the items that are serviceable.....and some that are clearly not! (lol)



Where are these outlet stores and how do we find them?


----------



## taterhed (Sep 8, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Where are these outlet stores and how do we find them?



I wish I knew.  Google "outlet store"  and check yelp or google for customer comments.
I literally stumbled into 3 of them by sheer luck.

I guess I'm a bit of bargain hunter...thus my Tug affiliation....


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 8, 2018)

LisaRex said:


> I personally know a woman who returned a 5-year old outdoor table and chairs set to Costco because one of the six chairs rusted.  They gave her her money back.  She was proud of it.  I was appalled.



Costco will accept any returns regardless of time. We returned an outdoor patio set after a year because it had worn out and they picked it up and issued a refund with no questions asked. That is one of the reasons people buy from Costco. I assume they are building in their return rate in the pricing.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 8, 2018)

On this subject....our local Costco sold packs of 2 $50 gift cards from a local spa for $79. This is the spa about three blocks from my house, and it employed my favorite massage therapist. Score, right?!? This worked for about two years, but over the summer--literally two days before I had a massage booked--the spa closed without notice (apparently, the owner had at $500K+ unpaid tax bill.) I have one of the two gift cards--purchased in good faith from my local Costco--left. I have thought about trying to return it, even if I just got $40 back. I don't want to abuse the policy, but it might be my best bet to retrieve value from the card. And part of me thinks that maybe Costco should have done some better due diligence on the spa owner before entering into the relationship, so there's some level of contributory negligence there. I would also think that they would be trying some kind of legal action against the spa owner as well, to recover value for the cards that were still sitting in their unsold inventory (or perhaps they have insurance for situations like this?)

Thoughts? Would I be a terrible person for trying this? Would Costco allow it?

(Note: I am a Costco TRUE BELIEVER, and am probably there 3 times a week. I have probably returned maybe a dozen items--all reasonable--over the course of the past dozen years I have been a member.)


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 8, 2018)

amycurl said:


> On this subject....our local Costco sold packs of 2 $50 gift cards from a local spa for $79. This is the spa about three blocks from my house, and it employed my favorite massage therapist. Score, right?!? This worked for about two years, but over the summer--literally two days before I had a massage booked--the spa closed without notice (apparently, the owner had at $500K+ unpaid tax bill.) I have one of the two gift cards--purchased in good faith from my local Costco--left. I have thought about trying to return it, even if I just got $40 back. I don't want to abuse the policy, but it might be my best bet to retrieve value from the card. And part of me thinks that maybe Costco should have done some better due diligence on the spa owner before entering into the relationship, so there's some level of contributory negligence there. I would also think that they would be trying some kind of legal action against the spa owner as well, to recover value for the cards that were still sitting in their unsold inventory (or perhaps they have insurance for situations like this?)
> 
> Thoughts? Would I be a terrible person for trying this? Would Costco allow it?
> 
> (Note: I am a Costco TRUE BELIEVER, and am probably there 3 times a week. I have probably returned maybe a dozen items--all reasonable--over the course of the past dozen years I have been a member.)



I think you could return the unused card without feeling the least bit guilty.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2018)

Amy, I was just told Costco cannot delve into the personal affairs of a company like that.  It's none of their business, and it doesn't work that way.  Whether the business owner pays their tax bills is none of Costco's concern.  And yes, I was also told you should most definitely take back the card and ask for a refund.  It isn't your fault the business closed, and Costco will give you your refund.  (At the end of the day, a $40 refund is nothing to Costco, but it's $40 to you.)

Now, ask me about how many THOUSANDS of returns Costco is doing over the Movie Pass debacle.  Stuff happens, and regardless of intent, Costco stands by what they sell.  If you ever buy something from Costco that you can't use, don't like, is poorly made, tastes bad, or whatever else, TAKE IT BACK.  That is what you pay a membership for.  And as American Express loves to say, Membership has its privileges.  (Unless it's snorkel gear in Hawaii you've already returned a few times before.  LOL!)

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks for the response, Dave. Good points. Wasn't sure how much a business would need to open their books for a deal like that. (Can you tell I've worked pretty much my entire life in nonprofits, where financial transparency to anyone and everyone is pretty much a given?) And for the reassurance in returning the gift card. I need gas, so we'll probably go tomorrow afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 8, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Thanks for the response, Dave. Good points. Wasn't sure how much a business would need to open their books for a deal like that. (Can you tell I've worked pretty much my entire life in nonprofits, where financial transparency to anyone and everyone is pretty much a given?) And for the reassurance in returning the gift card. I need gas, so we'll probably go tomorrow afternoon. Thanks!



I don't know personally how much Costco digs, but I'm sure a conventional credit check or whatever is likely good enough when starting a contract as a Costco vendor.  They also sell restaurant discount cards like that, and restaurants close all the time.  So maybe it's different when it's a "service" as opposed to when it's a manufactured product?   No idea.  But that $40 will put a lot of gas in your car, right?  

Dave


----------



## mj2vacation (Sep 9, 2018)

I am willing to chance with a purchase from Costco because of their return policy.  

I always try to respect the fact that they are flexible. 

With that said, I had bought a firepit from them.  I had to talk to the manufacturer a few times due to issues over the two years that I had it. I paid for replacement parts. Then a piece that was supposed to be stainless steel rusted and the manufacturer was being less than helpful. 

I contacted Costco and they offered to refund it. That’s not what I asked for, they offered.  They picked it up and delivered a new one by a different manufacturer. 

It makes me spend more with them.  

That being said, people abusing it suck.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 9, 2018)

mj2vacation said:


> I am willing to chance with a purchase from Costco because of their return policy.
> 
> I always try to respect the fact that they are flexible.
> 
> ...



Costco has a Concierge Service that is worth its weight in gold.  If you have tried to make something work, and done your part, they will often step in and go above and beyond to make things right.  Your example and response above is why.  They want to keep their members happy, and know that member loyalty is worth a lot in the long run.

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Sep 9, 2018)

Report back: my spouse apparently also had two unused gift cards from the same spa (also purchased at Costco.) So we returned all three today, no problem. There was a consult between a clerk and a manager, but there were no questions for me at all. (I think it had to do with the "half" of the two-pack, but I don't know.) Thanks for the encouragement! (Of course, we bought more stuff that cost almost 2/3rds of the return, so they came out all right in the deal, LOL!)


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 9, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Report back: my spouse apparently also had two unused gift cards from the same spa (also purchased at Costco.) So we returned all three today, no problem. There was a consult between a clerk and a manager, but there were no questions for me at all. (I think it had to do with the "half" of the two-pack, but I don't know.) Thanks for the encouragement! (Of course, we bought more stuff that cost almost 2/3rds of the return, so they came out all right in the deal, LOL!)



Glad that worked out.  And yes, they kind of expect you'll turn around and spend the refund in the warehouse. But either way, your satisfaction is key. 

Dave


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 10, 2018)

I had a gift card partially used from one of the food delivery companies that went out of business. Costco was able to figure out how much was left on the card and refunded the balance.


----------



## sdtugger (Sep 10, 2018)

Based partly on reading this thread, I decided to call Costco about a day we were unable to use on a Go Oahu card we bought at Costco as a result of everything being closing during the recent hurricane in Hawaii.  They said I had to call the card company.  When I called they card company, they said they would normally give us a credit.  But, because we bought the card at Costco, they couldn’t do anything. I needed to call Costco.

I’m not unhappy because we had 3 great days using the card and no one is responsible for a hurricane. But, I was a little surprised based on this thread.


----------



## Kapolei (Sep 10, 2018)

sdtugger said:


> Based partly on reading this thread, I decided to call Costco about a day we were unable to use on a Go Oahu card we bought at Costco as a result of everything being closing during the recent hurricane in Hawaii.  They said I had to call the card company.  When I called they card company, they said they would normally give us a credit.  But, because we bought the card at Costco, they couldn’t do anything. I needed to call Costco.
> 
> I’m not unhappy because we had 3 great days using the card and no one is responsible for a hurricane. But, I was a little surprised based on this thread.



Card was activated and used.  So I think that is on Go Oahu.  I bet they would give you a discount on next purchase if you politely escalate your issue.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 10, 2018)

sdtugger said:


> Based partly on reading this thread, I decided to call Costco about a day we were unable to use on a Go Oahu card we bought at Costco as a result of everything being closing during the recent hurricane in Hawaii.  They said I had to call the card company.  When I called they card company, they said they would normally give us a credit.  But, because we bought the card at Costco, they couldn’t do anything. I needed to call Costco.
> 
> I’m not unhappy because we had 3 great days using the card and no one is responsible for a hurricane. But, I was a little surprised based on this thread.



I’d take it in to your local warehouse, rather than calling. A Manager can often do something in person to override things. Somebody on the phone is going to take a more generic approach. A smiling member in person is better than a faceless voice on the phone.  Can’t hurt, right?

Dave


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 10, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Where are these outlet stores and how do we find them?



Here in Cincinnati (and many other places), the vendor who re-sells Costco, Target, Wayfair, Sams Club, etc returns is BidFTA.com.  While they do not always divulge what place they're getting returns from, you can often figure it out from the title.  For instance, "Needle in the Haystack" sales are returns to Hayneedle.com.  If you read the descriptions of this auction, you will see that they are Sams Club returns:
https://bid.bidfta.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?schoolv262/category/ALL

To see if it's in your area, go to BidFTA.com and click on the down arrow to see which locations they service. If they are not in your area, I have no idea where to find them because I found out from a friend of a friend of a friend whose cousin worked in the warehouse.

FYI, I furnished a great deal of my lakehouse from BidFTA.  Bought most of my ceiling fans, vanities, lighting fixtures and linens (sheets, beach towels).  You buy "as is" and I've gotten a few clunkers over the year I spent buying from it (e.g. a chair that was missing a key part), but overall I saved a ton.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 10, 2018)

sdtugger said:


> Based partly on reading this thread, I decided to call Costco about a day we were unable to use on a Go Oahu card we bought at Costco as a result of everything being closing during the recent hurricane in Hawaii.  They said I had to call the card company.  When I called they card company, they said they would normally give us a credit.  But, because we bought the card at Costco, they couldn’t do anything. I needed to call Costco.
> 
> I’m not unhappy because we had 3 great days using the card and no one is responsible for a hurricane. But, I was a little surprised based on this thread.



Reply #2:  Just discussed this with the spouse.  I was told "I have 150-odd people in my warehouse who love to give refund advice over the phone.  They have no idea what they're talking about, and they are usually wrong.  Take the card into the warehouse and ask a REFUND CLERK in person.  They are the only people in the warehouse who know what can be done."

So there you go.  From the horse's mouth. 

Dave


----------



## sdtugger (Sep 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Reply #2:  Just discussed this with the spouse.  I was told "I have 150-odd people in my warehouse who love to give refund advice over the phone.  They have no idea what they're talking about, and they are usually wrong.  Take the card into the warehouse and ask a REFUND CLERK in person.  They are the only people in the warehouse who know what can be done."
> 
> So there you go.  From the horse's mouth.
> 
> Dave


Thanks.  I’ll give it a try.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2018)

sdtugger said:


> Thanks.  I’ll give it a try.



Good luck!  I hope it works for you. 

Dave


----------



## controller1 (Sep 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Reply #2:  Just discussed this with the spouse.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...



I'd have to have more than a smilie face with a wink if I called my spouse a horse!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2018)

controller1 said:


> I'd have to have more than a smilie face with a wink if I called my spouse a horse!



You've never met my spouse.   

Dave

(I'm kidding, of course.  No horses here.  A jackass or two, but no horses.  LOL!)


----------



## sdtugger (Sep 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Good luck!  I hope it works for you.
> 
> Dave


Well, it worked!  Costco in store just said that they would make a one time exception and refund 1/4 of the cost.  Very nice and unexpected by me.  Thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2018)

sdtugger said:


> Well, it worked!  Costco in store just said that they would make a one time exception and refund 1/4 of the cost.  Very nice and unexpected by me.  Thanks for suggesting it!



Yeah! I like when a plan works out. Glad you got your refund! 

Anybody who ever has a question about whether something can be refunded needs to go into the warehouse and ask. Not demand, not yell. Just ask if the item can be returned. Refund Clerks have a certain amount of power to make judgment calls about items, and a pleasant request will often get a positive response.

Dave


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Anybody who ever has a question about whether something can be refunded needs to go into the warehouse and ask. *Not demand, not yell. Just ask if the item can be returned. Refund Clerks have a certain amount of power to make judgment calls about items, and a pleasant request will often get a positive response.*
> 
> Dave



This can work for most things in life for a more positive outcome (not just Costco and their refunds).   

I wish there was a Costco more convenient to me so that I could partake in the benefits of a membership.  BJ's has never denied any of my returns, but then I've never had any outlandish returns and most are within a few days of purchase.


----------



## ucsfdude (Sep 11, 2018)

I once forgot an item (laundry detergent) on the bottom of my cart at Costco and came back to plead my case and they did give me another container of detergent. I think it was a $15 value and was very embarrassed, but I needed to do laundry. I know they did look at my membership history and probably put a notation on it. I'm not big on returning items at Costco. If I get a bad batch of fruit, i throw it out. I once did see someone returning two containers of raspberries and another person returning a half tub of mayo- to each their own. But I did hear if you abuse returns, your membership can be revoked.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 12, 2018)

ucsfdude said:


> I once forgot an item (laundry detergent) on the bottom of my cart at Costco and came back to plead my case and they did give me another container of detergent. I think it was a $15 value and was very embarrassed, but I needed to do laundry. I know they did look at my membership history and probably put a notation on it. I'm not big on returning items at Costco. If I get a bad batch of fruit, i throw it out. I once did see someone returning two containers of raspberries and another person returning a half tub of mayo- to each their own. But I did hear if you abuse returns, your membership can be revoked.



If you get bad fruit, you should let Costco know.  They take that sort of thing very seriously, and there are multiple produce vendors vying for the opportunity of providing product to Costco.  If enough people complain about a certain fruit going bad too soon, or whatever, they may make a change in suppliers.  The market can be pretty brutal.

Dave


----------



## cowboy (Sep 12, 2018)

I took back a bad container of apples that had several rotten one in it. I had eaten one apple before I discovered the bad ones. The clerk gave me a refund for all but the one I ate.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 12, 2018)

cowboy said:


> I took back a bad container of apples that had several rotten one in it. I had eaten one apple before I discovered the bad ones. The clerk gave me a refund for all but the one I ate.



Wow, the inconvenience of having to make another trip to Costco wasn't even worth Costco refunding the full price? That would have been easier than calculating the cost of that one apple.... lol


----------



## amycurl (Sep 12, 2018)

I once did take back a batch of raspberries that grew heaps of mold in my fridge _within 24 hours of purchase_. I thought that was pretty unacceptable, and they took it back no problem. I've also returned a bag of baby carrots that were mealy and grainy as soon as I opened them. In both cases, they shouldn't have been sold to me in the first place, really. (And these were returns were years apart, I swear, LOL! Please don't flag my membership! I wouldn't know what to do with myself, LOL! I'm there three times a week, easily....)


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2018)

I bought and returned a case of protein shakes after drinking four of them. No questions asked and they didn't calculate the cost of those four shakes and deduct it from the refund. I considered returning a 3/4 empty jug of Kirkland laundry detergent. It took that long to determine it was bleaching color from our clothes. In the end, I just tossed what was left of it.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 12, 2018)

cowboy said:


> I took back a bad container of apples that had several rotten one in it. I had eaten one apple before I discovered the bad ones. The clerk gave me a refund for all but the one I ate.



I've never heard of that happening.  How can they calculate the value of one apple?  The container was sold as one price, not 12 times X$. How did they know you didn't throw away the first one after cutting into it?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 12, 2018)

amycurl said:


> I once did take back a batch of raspberries that grew heaps of mold in my fridge _within 24 hours of purchase_. I thought that was pretty unacceptable, and they took it back no problem. I've also returned a bag of baby carrots that were mealy and grainy as soon as I opened them. In both cases, they shouldn't have been sold to me in the first place, really. (And these were returns were years apart, I swear, LOL! Please don't flag my membership! I wouldn't know what to do with myself, LOL! I'm there three times a week, easily....)



That sort of return is not going to get your account flagged.  But buying a big screen TV the week before the Super Bowl, and returning it the week after?  Do it a couple of times, and guess what?  Yeah.

Dave


----------



## controller1 (Sep 13, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> . . .
> But buying a big screen TV the week before the Super Bowl, and returning it the week after?  Do it a couple of times, and guess what?  Yeah.
> 
> Dave



That's why some electronic stores have policies that TVs returned right after the Super Bowl will only receive store credit.


----------



## NJDave (Sep 24, 2018)

Here's an article about an abuse of Costco's policy (a dead Christmas tree in January).

https://fox8.com/2018/01/11/report-woman-returns-dead-christmas-tree-to-costco-gets-full-refund/


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2018)

NJDave said:


> Here's an article about an abuse of Costco's policy (a dead Christmas tree in January).
> 
> https://fox8.com/2018/01/11/report-woman-returns-dead-christmas-tree-to-costco-gets-full-refund/



Those are the kind of people who give regular people with refunds a bad name.  Members who would return nothing because they didn't feel it was right would scream in outrage at the brass cojones of this woman.  But props to Costco's refund team - they did their job, and very likely flagged her account.  If the woman tries the same thing again next year, she may just find herself holding a shredded membership card and being shown the door.  This kind of abuse is how that happens.

Dave


----------



## amy241 (Oct 18, 2018)

Costco is finally starting to take a harder line with people who abuse their return policy. The are revoking their membership based on their returns history: 

https://www.coastalliving.com/syndi...utm_content=101818&cid=291151&mid=15638319281


----------



## StevenTing (Nov 21, 2018)

On my most recent trip to Maui I ended up returning one of those new snorkels that combined the mask and snorkel into one.  In the store, everything seemed fine.  Once I got in the water, it was much tougher to breath with it.  I think it's a design flaw in that the snorkel  intake is too narrow.  I quickly returned the snorkel 2 days later when we were back by the Costco.

I hate to see the abuse but people will always take advantage of the policy.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 21, 2018)

There was an outlet store near me that sold Costco returns, I loved it. They sold the Costco flower bunches for $1.00 a piece ! I have not been able to find another outlet near me.


----------

